#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  nisit meaning

## masher

I have seen this Thai term on gallery photos but don't know what it means. Wiki couln't give me satisfactory answer?
any clues      :Confused:

----------


## DrB0b

นิสิต
It means Undergraduate.

----------


## Rural Surin

Undergraduate, indeed..... :mid:

----------


## DrB0b

> Undergraduate, indeed.....


Well, undergraduate is the real meaning, the other meaning of course is "search term for pictures of sexy girls in mini-skirts and tight uniforms"  :Wink:

----------


## boloa

No post's for 10 hours ,everybody must be on the nisit sites :mid:  :cmn:

----------


## pescator

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> 
> Undergraduate, indeed.....
> 
> 
> Well, undergraduate is the real meaning, the other meaning of course is "search term for pictures of sexy girls in mini-skirts and tight uniforms"


Replace นิสิต nisit with เอ๊าะๆ aw aw and the same pictures would most likely pop up.  :mid:

----------


## FarangRed

I did what you said DrBob and this is what it came up with

----------


## DrB0b

Search using the English term, not the Thai one. Make what you will out of the fact that it's the English transliteration that gets results  :Wink: 


รู

แ

----------


## klongmaster

excellent translation Bobby...




> Well, undergraduate is the real meaning, the other meaning of course is "search term for pictures of sexy girls in mini-skirts and tight uniforms"

----------


## andrwclark

Hello one, 

Thanks for your reply. I was also searching same word. It was better to know that my confusion has been finished.

Great All! :France:

----------

